# Tree Rats VS Lead Beans



## AppalachianFlipShooter (May 9, 2020)

*WARNING GRAPHIC CONTENT*

Squirrel season has officially arrived, and with it the possibility of Squirrel N' Dumplings. This evening I proceeded to adjust on the squirrel population at my house. When I got to the spot, there was a squirrel sitting on a log. Squirrel hunting is fun, but also difficult. Squirrels are tough! I've killed them with steel, but only with head shots and at very close distances, 10 yards and in. Today I fixed up a hunting setup for 8x11mm lead beans. .8 sheshou bands with a 20-12 taper really sends the beans flying. Some people are skeptical of beans because of their shape, but they're some of the best hunting ammunition for a slingshot there is. To quote a friend of mine, they swerve but they work! They're absolutely devastating to game. I hit this squirrel right below the head, in the next and you can see the damage clearly from the pictures. Anyway, back to the squirrel on the log. I had my flip out and loaded already, and walked till I was within 15ish yards. I took aim, smacked Mrs. Bushy Tail in the neck and she decided to stay for supper! 

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk
















Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

WOW! Squirrel and gravy for supper! 

Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk


----------



## AppalachianFlipShooter (May 9, 2020)

Hoss said:


> WOW! Squirrel and gravy for supper!
> 
> Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk


Got it and a young groundhog I popped this morning in the crock pot now. Supper tonight is gonna be some kinda good! 

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice shot. I’ve never had any problems with lead doing it’s job. Good eats!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

bbqed squirrel. unskinned they remind of the creature in the 1982 movie the thing.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

hoggy said:


> bbqed squirrel. unskinned they remind of the creature in the 1982 movie the thing.


Hmmm.... I saw the early 50s version, didn't know they did a remake. It was pretty scary at ~10 years of age.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

Henry the Hermit said:


> Hmmm.... I saw the early 50s version, didn't know they did a remake. It was pretty scary at ~10 years of age.


never saw the 50s version, but the 80s one was scifi scary


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

This is great! I appreciate you taking the time to write out a story. Great shooting and enjoy your dinner!


----------



## wolfboi823 (May 11, 2021)

Golly I miss living in West Virginia, that early squirrel season is just special. I wish North Carolina would hop on that band wagon. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## AppalachianFlipShooter (May 9, 2020)

wolfboi823 said:


> Golly I miss living in West Virginia, that early squirrel season is just special. I wish North Carolina would hop on that band wagon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


I'm next to Murphy, NC in GA just over the state line. Our squirrel season started August 15th, but I wait till September because they can still have wolves in em until a good frost comes 

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

mmmmm squirrell chili


----------



## wolfboi823 (May 11, 2021)

AppalachianFlipShooter said:


> I'm next to Murphy, NC in GA just over the state line. Our squirrel season started August 15th, but I wait till September because they can still have wolves in em until a good frost comes
> 
> Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


Looks like in the future I need a GA license!

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM (Oct 8, 2020)

Nice, my home here in Summerville, tree rats are protected. Can not harvest ever. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

hoggy said:


> bbqed squirrel. unskinned they remind of the creature in the 1982 movie the thing.


They really do look like the Thing.

I wonder if the Thing tastes like squirrel...?

Good flippin,
@AppalachianFlipShooter.

Groundhog is good eats for sure. It has been so long since I et one.


----------

